# Salt bath ???



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

ok , firstly sorry for the plethora of info i just feel like i should give back info.. i have a female sword tail that is/has been for a few days now showing signs of fin rot i first noticed ity 5 days ago but it was a little spot on her tail so i attributed it to another fish nipping ?? well it has not gotten bigger but it has now spread to the tip of her left pectoral fin. ok so my community tank came uner attack by a bacterial external infection which claimed about 5 fish now , it hit my fancy guppy's and female Betta's really fast , i think probably because of ther size of frailness i d k really , but although im sad i was getting quite close to capacity so this does make the process of rehousing a bit easier on me now (just trying to stay positive atm)well this bacterial infection has either kick started or helped to bring on the fin rot but each one that has died has had the other infection then shown signs of fin rot. well im already treating the tank today will be day/dose # 3 so i hope that does it but since the sword tail is still eating and swimming , she is very healthy looking 2 inches full grown mature female so i think a salt soak will be helpful.. if this may help , how do i go about it doing it safely for the fish , iv never had to do it b 4 so how much water and how much aquarium salt should i use to not kill the girl ?? :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

How to prepare a salt bath:
All you need is a small container such as a margarine tub, fill it with Tank water, add 1 or 2 heaped tablespoons of aquarium salt, (cooking salt will work just as good.) Dissolve the salt by stirring the aquarium/cooking salt with the tank water. Remove the fish from the tank with a net, leave the fish in the net and put the net in container/tub for up to 30 seconds, any signs of stress (eg; Fish turning on its side) Remove fish immediately and put back in the original tank, When putting the fish back in there tank It will swim/sink to the bottom, it will seem shocked/stressed for a few seconds, then act normal


----------

